# Pheasant numbers are up?



## drjongy (Oct 13, 2003)

We hunted in the Beulah area over the weekend. I was the only one out of 3 who filled a limit, and this was after many, many miles. I heard numbers were up 50-100%, but I thought there were a lot less roosters than last year. One good observation was a 2:1 hen/rooster ratio.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

We hunted the Elgin area and we thought the numbers were down 50% not up 50%. We walked all day to get our birds.


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Remember guys, those numbers are just statewide estimates based on counts throughout various areas. Just as rain falls on one field and doesn't on the next, there may be many birds 20 minutes away, but very few where you are. Guess that's about the only way to explain it...unless the sneaky devils were hiding from you...imagine that! :wink:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

I saw ALOT more birds before the opener. This year they seemed to wise up alot earlier and move into more remote cover. Could be the increase in the number of hunters? There are more birds, they just seem to be a little tougher to find early this year :wink:


----------



## redlabel (Mar 7, 2002)

We hunted NE of Hazen on the weekend and there were so many birds and scent that the dogs weren't much good for retrieving. We decided to only take full colored birds or we would have been done hunting in 30 minutes.


----------



## Drixmein (Jan 25, 2003)

I have no complaints so far this year. Plenty of birds around and we have been doing great every time out.


----------



## indsport (Aug 29, 2003)

I agree with other posts. Southern Grant and Adams county populations are lower than any time in the past 10 years, on posted or unposted land while the amount of posted land is rising every year (NDGF says 83% is posted). Lamoure Stutsman and Dickey county populations are up significantly.


----------



## DJRooster (Nov 4, 2002)

Yes and posting of land in dickey, Lamoure and Stutsman counties is up significantly!!!


----------

